# Sore under breasts



## welsh_girl (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm currently 28 weeks pregnant with twins (ICSI) and I've noticed I have some sores under my breasts which are quite a discomfort.  I'm trying to keep the area clean, can you recommend any types of over the counter creams which may help.  The area stings and can be quite smelly.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Does it appear to be thrush? This often attacks skin folds where it is damp and hot. Try and keep it dry - dry very carefully with a cool hair drier after washing very gently with very mild cleanser. Then apply clotrimazole (canestan) cream or preferrably powder. I would just check with the doctor or midwife. If it is very sore and itchy or inflammed they may recommend canestan with hydrocortisone.


----------



## welsh_girl (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you for your reply, I'm not too sure what it is it does appear to be little bubbles and eczema which I've not had before.  I'll  take your advice & visit the GP tomorrow and let her see it.  It's very sore tonight and the rash is Very damp.


----------



## welsh_girl (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Holly, I visited the GP & she diagnosed a funghal infection.  The cream
I've been given sbeing be used for 7 days and she's advised me to go back if it hasn't gone.  Thank you for your help & advice.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I thought it sounded like thrush - which is a fungal infection - but without seeing it it is difficult to diagnose for sure over the internet. Glad the doctor saw you and you are going to be on the mend soon.


----------

